# Tutima Pacific Chrono



## flightime

My Tutima Pacific chronograph screw down crown won't screw down, even after reversing the turn direction. Any one got any ideas ? Would any one know if the original crown has the Tutima 'T' symbol forged on it ? I'd be happy to review the watch if any one is interested.


----------



## jasonm

Welcome to the forum Flight,

No idea regarding the watch problem







I would guess that you need to find out if the 'tube' is a separate insert to the watchcase, if it is then you should be able to get a replacement part, some watches (6309 divers) the threaded tube is integral and not repairable...


----------



## Roy

Welcome to the forum, I think the only place you will get one is to go directly to Tutima.


----------



## flightime

jasonm said:


> Welcome to the forum Flight,
> 
> No idea regarding the watch problem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would guess that you need to find out if the 'tube' is a separate insert to the watchcase, if it is then you should be able to get a replacement part, some watches (6309 divers) the threaded tube is integral and not repairable...
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


Thanks guys. It seems that the problem is the thread, or now lack of it, in the crown. Tutima does not sell spares to the public so its off to an authorised service agent.


----------



## pg tips

dont you just hate that, you buy their expensive watch and they won't let you have spares for it.


----------

